# DEV-C++ externe Library einbidnen und verwenden    FAAIIILL



## miki itz clutch (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen , ich arbeite an einem Programm und ich brauche eine library die dass FTP protocol unterstützt. Nun mein Problem :

Ich habe mir schon unzählige library heruntergeladen und versucht in DEV-C++ einzubinden , entwerder über ein neues Projekt "Static Library" und dort das makefile angegeben und die restlichen ".h" mit Add to projekt hinzugefügt und dann auf "compilieren", doch dort bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung.  

1.  WELCHE LIBRARY KÖNNT IHR MIR EMPFEHLEN UM DATEIEN ÜBER DAS FTP PROTOCOLL ZU VERSENDEN ****?

2. Gestern Abend bin ich auf dieses Seite gestossen http://www.codeproject.com/KB/IP/ftpclientclass.aspx hier wird aber von klassen gesprochen und nicht von lib.

3. WIE BINDE ICH DIE ".lib / .a / .h" DATEIEN richtig ein ? 

bin nun son seit gut 3 tagen an dem Problem dran , bin für jede hilfe dankbar ...


Freundliche Grüsse Miki


----------



## ComFreek (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

erstmal würde ich dir eine andere IDE empfehlen, da diese schon sehr veraltet ist.

Trotzdem, zu deinen Fragen:

Eine Library ist eine Sammlung von Funktionen und Klassen, diese kann man entweder in die EXE einbinden (statische Lib) oder zu der EXE in den Ordner legen (dynamisch Lib; DLL).

Du musst die unter Projekteinstellungen irgendwo angeben und dann per #include die H-Dateien einbinden.


----------



## miki itz clutch (17. Oktober 2010)

danke für die antwort

meinst du mit IDE ein anderer compiler ? 

also eine dynmaische lib kann man bei anderen projekten wieder verwenden ? und mann muss sie en den ornder des compilers hinzufügen ? 

eine statische lib muss ich beim projekt einfach mit "add to projekt" alle ".h" hinzugfügen und noch mit #incudle<**> angeben ? 

gruss miki


----------



## ComFreek (17. Oktober 2010)

Nein, eine IDE ist im Prinzip ein "Komplettpaket" zum Programmieren, sie umfasst einen Editor, Compiler, Projektmanger,....

Ich glaube, du hast den Vorgang beim Kompilieren nicht so ganz verstanden.
Zuerst werden deine Dateien (.cpp, .h) geparst und analysiert, danach wird Maschinencode draus gemacht (.obj-Dateien) und zum Schluss werden diese Dateien mit der Library verknüpft und zu einer EXE gemacht.



> also eine dynmaische lib kann man bei anderen projekten wieder verwenden ? und mann muss sie en den ornder des compilers hinzufügen ?


Eine dynamische Library (=DLL) kann von mehreren Programmen benutzt werden bzw. auf sie zugegriffen werden.
Eine statische Library wird hingegen in die EXE miteingebunden, sodass andere Programme nicht darauf zugreifen können.



> eine statische lib muss ich beim projekt einfach mit "add to projekt" alle ".h" hinzugfügen und noch mit #incudle<**> angeben ?


Das hängt von deiner IDE ab (bei dir Dev-C++).
Ich habe nicht mehr Dev-C++ und weiß das auch nicht mehr.
Aber auf jeden Fall muss du noch Library bekannt geben, wahrscheinlich unter Build-Options oder so.


----------



## Crash Kid (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

um eine lib bei Dev-C++ einzubinden musst du unter "Projekt-Optionen" die Registerkarte "Parameter" auswählen und bei "Linker:" die lib angeben. Egal in welchem Ordner sie ist.

gruß


----------

